# Rock Quarry



## Gruntilda (Nov 24, 2017)

I have noticed that the amount of bells I get at the rock quarry doesn't seem to have anything to do with what gems I dig.  I have dug almost all gold and silver gems and recieved a low amount of bells and then dug all ruby, etc. and gotten a very high bell count.  Is this totally random?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 24, 2017)

I think it has times when it pays better. And gives less bells if it's also giving items. I know there are times it's like sparkly and I think that's when it gives more. I could be wrong because I've just been waiting for specific things to show in my quarry.


----------



## Bcat (Nov 24, 2017)

doesn;t seem to vary much for me either.


----------

